# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی صفر از 8 دی ماه . چگونه ؟؟

## A.Joker

*دوستان ممنونم که توی تاپیک قبلی راهنمایی های خوبی کردید.
خب امروز 7 دی ماه هستش و 180 روز تا کنکور مونده یعنی 6 ماه .
و من میخوام برنامه بریزم کدومش بهتره ؟
1- از آزمون 18 مهر شروع کنم و آزمون ها رو هر 10 روز یک بار از خودم بگیرم بجای دو هفته یکبار مثلا آزمون 18 مهر رو 18 دی از خودم بگیرم ، 2 آبان رو 28 دی بگیرم و به همین ترتیب به طوری که کل مباحث تا آخر اردیبهشت تمام بشه و از خرداد هم جمع بندی رو شروع کنم . این روش خوبه اما محدودیت هایی داره . مثلا نمیتونم واسه فیزیک بیام هم از میکرو بزنم هم از آبی قلم چی . اینجوری مجبورم فقط یک منبع بزنم واسه هردرس . دقیقا یک منبع . مثلا شیمی نمیتونم هم میکرو بزنم هم بهمن . مجبورم فقط میکرو بزنم . اما خوبیش اینه که هر 10 روز یکبار خودم رو میسنجم . (البته من امسال قلم چی ننوشتم اما به سوالات قبلی دسترسی دارم)
2- یه برنامه 150 روزه بچینم که دقیقا تا آخر اردیبهشت تموم بشه ( البته 142 روز میشه اینجوری اما اون 8 روز هم یکاریش میکنم) .
خوبی این برنامه اینه که میشه با دو منبع جلو رفت . اما آزمون خبری نیست .
نظر شما چیه ؟


به این پست مراجعه کنید.
*برنامه ریزی صفر از 8 دی ماه . چگونه ؟؟

----------


## Marshmello

چند منبعی بودن رو فراموش کن باعث گیج شدنت میشه.همون برنامه قلمچی رو از اول شروع کن ازمون دادن مهم تر از منبع اضافه زدن هست.

----------


## _Joseph_

هر دو پیشنهاد خوبن ولی یه کم نقد کنم ....
1-شما تا وقتی شروع نکردین نمیتونین بگید که دروس چه زمانی تمام میشوند  شاید زودتر تموم شد شایدم دیر ترتموم شد  پس تو ذهنتون پیش زمینه نسازین برای آخر کار که اردیبهشت و ... توم میشه و دقیقا 142 روزه و ....  و فقط برای ساعت اینده برنامه داشته باشید و هر روز براتون حکم فینال رو بازی کنه مثل اینکه همین فردا کنکوره و روز آخر رو وللش کنید. خیلی از دروس تا همین عید تموم میشن حتی اگر از الان شروع کنید از صفر شما چرا میخوایید دروسی که زود تموم میشن رو تا اردیبهشت کشش بدید؟؟؟؟؟چون آزمون کش میده؟؟؟؟؟پس آخر کار رو وللش کنید بپسبید به اولش 

2-آزمونهای قلمچی و سایر موسسات مزخرف ترین برنامه ریزی رو دارن برای کنکور (شاید بگید خیلی ها نتیجه گرفتن ازشون بله درسته ولی خیلی ها رو هم بیچاره کردن واونایی هم که موفق شدن همه شون از برنامه شون گلایه دارن و خودشون یه چیزایی رو اضافه و یا کم کردن به برنامه و صرفا با برنامه جلو نرفتن)مگر اینکه عین ربات پیش روی کنید با ازمون که  به نظر من غیر ممکنهو نمیشه . بحث آزمونها خیلی مفصله و اینجا نمیگنجه و ایرادات اساسی که دارن و اصلا کی گفته باید دو هفته درس خوند بعد آزمون داد؟؟؟؟؟؟ شاید شما دو روز یه مبحث رو خوندید خواستید آزمون بگیرید روز سوم از همون درس و مبحث خوب چرا باید دو هقته صبر کنی؟؟؟؟؟ همونجا از خودت ازمون بگیر برو سمت پیشروی دیگه این بهتر نیست؟؟همون برنامه 18 مهر قلمچی که 14 روز براش فرصت دادن در 5 روز میشه جمش کرد و شما دو هفته علافی همینطوری برای چه؟؟؟؟؟ هوفففففف!!!! چه بهتر که همون درس رو ازمون بگیرید از خودتون و تا دو هفته دیگربه جای صبر و هی مرور و مرور و ... پیشروی کنید و ایرادات از این دست و خیلی بزرگتر و حتی کیفیت سوالات ازمون هم مورد بحثه که من پیشنهاد نمیکنم آزمونها رو مخصوصا اینکه انلاسن هستند اصلا لازم نیست شرکت کنید به جز آزمونهای بعد از عید موسسه سنجش و گزینه 2 و یا قلمچی شرکت کنید 

3- پیشنهاد من چیه؟ من پیشنهاد میکنم کتابهای آبی و ... رو بزارید کنار و برای هر درس یکدانه منبع جامع بخرید که اموزش و درسنامه به همراه تست داره در کنارش منبع فصل آزمونهای خیلی سبز برای اختصاصیها داشته باشید و مبحثی آزمون بگیرید از خودتون به همراه پیشرویتون در ضمن کتب جامع آزمون هم دارن خودشون و عید هم یدونه کتاب جامع عمومی بگیرید (سعی کنید تا عید عمومیها رو ببندید کامل و بعد عید ازمون عمومی زماندار بزنید از رو کتابهای دور دنیا و کنکوریوموم ...)این از این حالا....
هر مبحث رو که میخونید از رو کتاب جامع و تست میزنید و پیشروی میکنید براش از کتابهای فصل آزمون خیلی سبز آزمون  بدید لای مباحث جدید از مباحث قبل تر و پیشروی کنید از روی جامع(به قول معروف بیل رو بزار زمین کلنگ رو بردار و این چرخه رو تا کنکور تکرار کن) اینطوری شما تسلط خودتون روی مباحث رو تا اخر حفظ خواهید کرد و مطلبی که امروز میخونید تا عید تو حافظه تون خواهد ماند و نیازی به مرور نخواهد داشت مگر در ازمونهای جامع خرداد که اونجا هم سریع مرور خواهید کرد و ازمون جامع ها رو استارت خواهید زد 
و چون شما از الان با پایه صفر میخوایید شروع کنید باید جوری بخونید که کمترین مرور رو بخواهید انجام بدهید و پیشروی پر قدرتی داشته باشید و دروس رو برسونید پس ازمون و خطا نکنید مخصوصا با آزمونهای آزمایشی البته اینکه مطالب آزمونهای نیم سال اول رو تو 10 روز برسونید خوبه به دو دلیل یک اینکه برنامه مشخصی دارید و نیازی ندارید که برنامه بنویسید 
دو اینکه مباحث رو سریعتر جلو میارید ولی همون ایراد هایی که گفتم رو داره برنامه آزمون و این رو هم در نظر بگیرید که برنامه نیم سال دوم قلمچی و سایر موسسات خیلی سنگینن تر از نیم سال اوله و حتی 14 روز خود موسسه هم براشون به نظرم کافی نیست بعضی اوقات پس سعی کنید منعطف پیشروی کنید و برای هر درس یه چشم انداری داشته باشید مثلا عمومی ها رو حتما تا عید یه دور تمام کنید و بعد عید نزارید پاشنه آشیلتون بشن 
و از اختصاصی هم مباحث اصلی رو کار کنید تا عید و تواین 90 روز منتهی به عید و مطمئن باشید میشه تا عید عمومیها رو بست نگران نباشید 

4- چرا موج آزمون نه؟؟ موج آزمونها کتابهای بسیار خوب و دوست داشتنی هستن ولی حجمشون بسیار بالاست و در بعضی مواقع هم سوالات به درد نخور زیادی دارن و برای اونی بهتره که از همون اول سال داره کار میکنه و یا کسی که دیگه تا عید همه چی رو تموم میکنه و میخواد منبع جدید بزنه میتونه بره سمت موج آزمون 

5- چرا فصل آزمون  آری؟؟ سوالات بسیار با ظرافت و در سطح کنکور که هر کدومش رو میزنی احساس میکنی این سوال حتما میاد تو کنکور  :Yahoo (16): (طبقه بندیشون عالیه اصلا) سوالت تیپ هستن و سوال های سخت رو در قالب ازمونهایی تحت عنوان به سوی 100 طبقه بندی کردن دوما حجم خیلی کوچک که فقط سوال هست و پاسخ تشریحی و شما رو دلسرد نمیکنه حجمشون و راحت میشه در کنار منبع اصلی ازشون بهره برد سوما پاسخ تشریحی سوالات خودش یه پا درسنامه هستش و نبود درسنامه رو جبران کرده با پاسخ های کامل تشریحی

----------


## _Joseph_

امیدوارم اون راهی رو برید که فکر میکنید بهتره و براتون مفید باشه و در نهایت به موفقیت برسید .

----------


## B.R

اقای عباسی گفتن ک فصل آزمون برای ریاضی خوب نیست و خیلی سوالات راحتی داره ؟؟

----------


## lolli.pop

> هر دو پیشنهاد خوبن ولی یه کم نقد کنم ....
> 1-شما تا وقتی شروع نکردین نمیتونین بگید که دروس چه زمانی تمام میشوند  شاید زودتر تموم شد شایدم دیر ترتموم شد  پس تو ذهنتون پیش زمینه نسازین برای آخر کار که اردیبهشت و ... توم میشه و دقیقا 142 روزه و ....  و فقط برای ساعت اینده برنامه داشته باشید و هر روز براتون حکم فینال رو بازی کنه مثل اینکه همین فردا کنکوره و روز آخر رو وللش کنید. خیلی از دروس تا همین عید تموم میشن حتی اگر از الان شروع کنید از صفر شما چرا میخوایید دروسی که زود تموم میشن رو تا اردیبهشت کشش بدید؟؟؟؟؟چون آزمون کش میده؟؟؟؟؟پس آخر کار رو وللش کنید بپسبید به اولش 
> 
> 2-آزمونهای قلمچی و سایر موسسات مزخرف ترین برنامه ریزی رو دارن برای کنکور (شاید بگید خیلی ها نتیجه گرفتن ازشون بله درسته ولی خیلی ها رو هم بیچاره کردن واونایی هم که موفق شدن همه شون از برنامه شون گلایه دارن و خودشون یه چیزایی رو اضافه و یا کم کردن به برنامه و صرفا با برنامه جلو نرفتن)مگر اینکه عین ربات پیش روی کنید با ازمون که  به نظر من غیر ممکنهو نمیشه . بحث آزمونها خیلی مفصله و اینجا نمیگنجه و ایرادات اساسی که دارن و اصلا کی گفته باید دو هفته درس خوند بعد آزمون داد؟؟؟؟؟؟ شاید شما دو روز یه مبحث رو خوندید خواستید آزمون بگیرید روز سوم از همون درس و مبحث خوب چرا باید دو هقته صبر کنی؟؟؟؟؟ همونجا از خودت ازمون بگیر برو سمت پیشروی دیگه این بهتر نیست؟؟همون برنامه 18 مهر قلمچی که 14 روز براش فرصت دادن در 5 روز میشه جمش کرد و شما دو هفته علافی همینطوری برای چه؟؟؟؟؟ هوفففففف!!!! چه بهتر که همون درس رو ازمون بگیرید از خودتون و تا دو هفته دیگربه جای صبر و هی مرور و مرور و ... پیشروی کنید و ایرادات از این دست و خیلی بزرگتر و حتی کیفیت سوالات ازمون هم مورد بحثه که من پیشنهاد نمیکنم آزمونها رو مخصوصا اینکه انلاسن هستند اصلا لازم نیست شرکت کنید به جز آزمونهای بعد از عید موسسه سنجش و گزینه 2 و یا قلمچی شرکت کنید 
> 
> 3- پیشنهاد من چیه؟ من پیشنهاد میکنم کتابهای آبی و ... رو بزارید کنار و برای هر درس یکدانه منبع جامع بخرید که اموزش و درسنامه به همراه تست داره در کنارش منبع فصل آزمونهای خیلی سبز برای اختصاصیها داشته باشید و مبحثی آزمون بگیرید از خودتون به همراه پیشرویتون در ضمن کتب جامع آزمون هم دارن خودشون و عید هم یدونه کتاب جامع عمومی بگیرید (سعی کنید تا عید عمومیها رو ببندید کامل و بعد عید ازمون عمومی زماندار بزنید از رو کتابهای دور دنیا و کنکوریوموم ...)این از این حالا....
> هر مبحث رو که میخونید از رو کتاب جامع و تست میزنید و پیشروی میکنید براش از کتابهای فصل آزمون خیلی سبز آزمون  بدید لای مباحث جدید از مباحث قبل تر و پیشروی کنید از روی جامع(به قول معروف بیل رو بزار زمین کلنگ رو بردار و این چرخه رو تا کنکور تکرار کن) اینطوری شما تسلط خودتون روی مباحث رو تا اخر حفظ خواهید کرد و مطلبی که امروز میخونید تا عید تو حافظه تون خواهد ماند و نیازی به مرور نخواهد داشت مگر در ازمونهای جامع خرداد که اونجا هم سریع مرور خواهید کرد و ازمون جامع ها رو استارت خواهید زد 
> و چون شما از الان با پایه صفر میخوایید شروع کنید باید جوری بخونید که کمترین مرور رو بخواهید انجام بدهید و پیشروی پر قدرتی داشته باشید و دروس رو برسونید پس ازمون و خطا نکنید مخصوصا با آزمونهای آزمایشی البته اینکه مطالب آزمونهای نیم سال اول رو تو 10 روز برسونید خوبه به دو دلیل یک اینکه برنامه مشخصی دارید و نیازی ندارید که برنامه بنویسید 
> دو اینکه مباحث رو سریعتر جلو میارید ولی همون ایراد هایی که گفتم رو داره برنامه آزمون و این رو هم در نظر بگیرید که برنامه نیم سال دوم قلمچی و سایر موسسات خیلی سنگینن تر از نیم سال اوله و حتی 14 روز خود موسسه هم براشون به نظرم کافی نیست بعضی اوقات پس سعی کنید منعطف پیشروی کنید و برای هر درس یه چشم انداری داشته باشید مثلا عمومی ها رو حتما تا عید یه دور تمام کنید و بعد عید نزارید پاشنه آشیلتون بشن 
> ...


راجع به مورد ۳ سوال داشتم بخش مرورش میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
منظورتون اینه هر روز از مبحث روز گذشته مرور داشته باشیم؟
راجع به مرورای بلند مدت چی؟ مثلا ما همینجوری پیشروی کنیم تا عید جلو بیایم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> راجع به مورد ۳ سوال داشتم بخش مرورش میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
> منظورتون اینه هر روز از مبحث روز گذشته مرور داشته باشیم؟
> راجع به مرورای بلند مدت چی؟ مثلا ما همینجوری پیشروی کنیم تا عید جلو بیایم؟


شما مبحثی پیش روی میکنید مثلا یک فصل رو تقسیم میکنید به 4 مبحث و زیرفصل (که فصل آزمونها این کار رو کردن طبق صفحات کتاب درسی) و هر بار یک زیر فصل رو میخونید و تستهاش رو میزنید و برای هر مبحث در آخرش یدونه ازمون مبحثی کار میکنید بعدش میرید سمت مبحث دوم و تستهاش رو میزنید و در آخر یدونه ازمون مبحثی و همینطور ادامه میدید وقتی فصل تموم شد ازمون جامع فصل میزنید و آزمونهای دوم مبحثی کتاب جامع و جامع های فصل آزمون میمونن برای مرور کوتاه مدت شما یعنی فصل دوم رو که تموم کردید از فصل اول هم آزمون میزنید و در آخر که یه کتاب رو تموم کردین مثلا شیمی دهم آزمون کل کتاب میزنید بعدش که وارد مثلا شیمی یازدهم شدید آزمون های مبحثی و فصلی یازدهم به همراه مرور دهم و تستهای علامتدار و مرور حفظیات و ... و تکمیل آزمونهای دهم از کتابها و تست های نزده دهم رو کار میکنید بعدش که دهم یازدهم رو تموم کردید یکجا آزمون میدید هر دو تا پایه رو و این رو هی تکرار میکنید برای دوازدهم 
یه نکته: شاید فکر کنید خوب اینجوری که من گفتم حجم مرور ها رفته رفته اونقدر زیاد میشه که اصلا وقت نمیشه برسید مبحث جدید بخونید ولیییی کاملا برعکس اتفاق خواهد افتاد چرا؟؟؟ شما مرور ها تون رفته رفته اینقدر سریعتر اتفاق میافته که یهو میبینید کل دهم رو در 2 ساعت مرور کردید و تستهاش رو هم زدید چون تکرار شما رو سریعتر میکنه و اون مرور اخری هم که قراره اتفاق بیافته تو خرداد خیلی بهینه تر اتفاق میافته چون شما فقط از تست مرور میکنید و مباحث رو دوباره خونی نمیکنید چون اینقدر تکرار کردید که دیگه دارید مطلب بالا میارید و حفظ شدین همه چی رو و برعکس بقیه که نیار دارن برن باز یه چیزایی رو بخونن و خلاصه بخونن و .... و براش یه 10 روزی حداقل وقت بزارن شما تو نهایت دیگه دو سه روز مرور میکنید و میرید سمت ازمون جامع به سبک کنکور 
بازم میگم این نوع پیشروی نیازمند اینه که شما برنامه تون با منابعتون سازگار باشه چون دیگه همه چی مشخصه دقیق و 2 اینکه برنامه دقیقی داشته باشید اگر خودتون رو اینجوری نمیتونید وفق بدید روشی که به نظر خودتون درست تر میاد رو انجام بدید ولی ازز الآن بخواید با آزمون شروع کنید نتیجه جالبی رو بهتون نمیتونه ببخشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اقای عباسی گفتن ک فصل آزمون برای ریاضی خوب نیست و خیلی سوالات راحتی داره ؟؟


من آقای عباسی رو نمیشناسم 
شما ریاضی رو در چه سطح میزنید؟؟؟؟ یعنی اگه ریاضی رو بزارن جلوتو چند مییزنید؟؟و تعریفتون از سوال سخت و راحت چی هست؟و اینکه منبع آزمونی که شما میخوایید ویژگی هایی رو داشته باشه اون ویژگی هاش میخوایید چی باشه؟؟

به نظر من بهترین و استاندارد ترین منبع آزمونی هستش که میشه در کنار منبع اول برای مرور مطالب از روی ازمون کار کرد تستهاش جامع همه چیز هستن و نیومدن یه نکته خاص رو بلد کنن هیس ازش سوال سخت و سخت تر طرح کنن به جاش اومدن همه تیپ تستها رو پوشش دادن در حد کنکور و در اخر هم دو سه تا ازمون تحت عنوان سطح 100 آوردن برای محکم کاری
برای تست سخت برید سمت نردبام و آیکیو

----------


## A.Joker

*خب دوستان من اومدم برنامه ریزی کردم واسه اینکه آزمون ها رو هر ده روز یکبار بدم .
اومدم واسه اینکار مباحث آزمون 18 مهر رو مشخص کردم .
البته فارسی رو بنا به دلایلی مجبورم درس به درس کار کنم با کتاب جامع خیلی سبز . 
خب داشتم میگفتم بعد از اینکه مباحث مشخص شد اومدم حساب کردم برای هر مبحث چند تا تست وجود داره؟
(من رشته ام ریاضی هستش)
به این نتایج رسیدم :
حسابان و ریاضی پایه :
کتاب نشر الگو حسابان 1 و حسابان 2 (فصل تابع ریاضی 1 رو اصن نمیزنم به نظرم لازم نیست) : 315 تست (یعنی 35 تست برای هر روز )
یعنی واسه حسابان که سرعتم رو چندبار حساب کردم با خوندن درسنامه و پاسخنامه و تحلیل تست ساعتی 15 تا تست میزنم. یعنی روزی 2 ساعت و 20 دقیقه باید حسابان بخونم . خب این از این
برای مبحث هندسه پایه و دوازدهم باید از کتاب هندسه جامع الگو ( کتاب سبز رنگه که جدید زدن) باید 200 تا تست بزنم. (یعنی 23 تست برای هر روز)
سرعتم واسه این درس با توجه به چیزایی که گفتم 12 تست بر ساعته . یعنی واسه هندسه باید روی 2 ساعت وقت بذارم.
برای مباحث درس گسسته هم کتاب آی کیو جامع گاج 100 تا تست داره یعنی تقریبا روزی 11 تست که این هم 1 ساعت وقت نیاز داره.
برای فیزیک هم فیزیک 2 خیلی سبز 284 تا تست داره و فیزیک 3 میکرو 126 تا تست یعنی 400 تا تست در مجموع .
با توجه به سرعتم توی درس فیزیک باید روزی 2 ساعت و نیم هم واسه این وقت بذارم.
برای شیمی هم که منبعم میکرو هستش واسه پایه و دوازدهم باید 395 تست بزنم اما در شیمی من کند هستم و روزی 3 ساعت وقتم رو میبره این حجم !
 الان این اختصاصی ها روزی 10 ساعت و 50 دقیقه ازم وقت میگیره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! حالا عمومی ها رو نگفتم !
من که روزی 3 یا 4 ساعت هم به زور درس میخوندم چجوری بیام یک دفعه فقط واسه اختصاصی ها 10 ساعت و 50 دقیقه وقت بذارم !!!!!
راه حل بگید لطفا . ممنون*

----------


## A.Joker

> *خب دوستان من اومدم برنامه ریزی کردم واسه اینکه آزمون ها رو هر ده روز یکبار بدم .
> اومدم واسه اینکار مباحث آزمون 18 مهر رو مشخص کردم .
> البته فارسی رو بنا به دلایلی مجبورم درس به درس کار کنم با کتاب جامع خیلی سبز . 
> خب داشتم میگفتم بعد از اینکه مباحث مشخص شد اومدم حساب کردم برای هر مبحث چند تا تست وجود داره؟
> (من رشته ام ریاضی هستش)
> به این نتایج رسیدم :
> حسابان و ریاضی پایه :
> کتاب نشر الگو حسابان 1 و حسابان 2 (فصل تابع ریاضی 1 رو اصن نمیزنم به نظرم لازم نیست) : 315 تست (یعنی 35 تست برای هر روز )
> یعنی واسه حسابان که سرعتم رو چندبار حساب کردم با خوندن درسنامه و پاسخنامه و تحلیل تست ساعتی 15 تا تست میزنم. یعنی روزی 2 ساعت و 20 دقیقه باید حسابان بخونم . خب این از این
> ...



*​دوستان علاوه بر این مورد ، این موضوع رو هم واسم روشن کنید که صرف استفاده از یک منبع میتونه نتیجه خوبی بده ؟ من اکثر مصاحبه های انجمن رو خوندم چند منبعی بودن به جز بهنود که تک منبعی بود اما متاسفانه جعلی بود.*

----------


## A.Joker

*UP*

----------


## high.target

_به به ی تایپیکی واسه ریاضیا
موفق باشی مهندس آینده^_^_

----------


## nafasi8071

سلام به نظرم اینطوری برنامه ریزی کردن شما اصن جالب نیس تعداد تست هایی ک گذاشتی واقعن کمه و زمانی ک مشخص کردی واقعن زیاده واسه بعضی درسا. ب نظرم بهترین کار بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه ی شماس. زمان رو حتمن با تایمر بگیر وقتی با تایمر پیش بری کمتر وقتت تلف میشه و میدونی 2ساعتت واقعن دو ساعت مفید بوده . با تایمر سرعت مطالعه بخوای نخوای بالا تر میره. 
من خودم رشتم تجربی تو عمرم فیزیک واسه کنکور کار نکرده بودم 
2ساعت با تایمر زمان گرفتم ک تست از فصل فشار بزنم فک میکردم رو 30 40 بزنم اما 90تست زدم و تحلیل هم کردم سوالارو
پس ببین اینجوری ک الان شما برنامه ریختی خیلییی ربات وار هس درواقع و زیاد جالب نیس 
مثلن روزی 11تست واسه ی درس تخصصی اونم الان ک 6ماه تا کنکور مونده فوق العاده کمه 
و ی چیز دیگه اینکه لزومی نداره هرکس آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنه حتمن اون رتبه برتر میشه 
چ بسا کسایی بودن ک بدون آزمون بهترین رتبه هارو آوردن پس تکیه ب برنامه ی خودت خیلی بهتره حالا خود دانی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## A.Joker

> سلام به نظرم اینطوری برنامه ریزی کردن شما اصن جالب نیس تعداد تست هایی ک گذاشتی واقعن کمه و زمانی ک مشخص کردی واقعن زیاده واسه بعضی درسا. ب نظرم بهترین کار بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه ی شماس. زمان رو حتمن با تایمر بگیر وقتی با تایمر پیش بری کمتر وقتت تلف میشه و میدونی 2ساعتت واقعن دو ساعت مفید بوده . با تایمر سرعت مطالعه بخوای نخوای بالا تر میره. 
> من خودم رشتم تجربی تو عمرم فیزیک واسه کنکور کار نکرده بودم 
> 2ساعت با تایمر زمان گرفتم ک تست از فصل فشار بزنم فک میکردم رو 30 40 بزنم اما 90تست زدم و تحلیل هم کردم سوالارو
> پس ببین اینجوری ک الان شما برنامه ریختی خیلییی ربات وار هس درواقع و زیاد جالب نیس 
> مثلن روزی 11تست واسه ی درس تخصصی اونم الان ک 6ماه تا کنکور مونده فوق العاده کمه 
> و ی چیز دیگه اینکه لزومی نداره هرکس آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنه حتمن اون رتبه برتر میشه 
> چ بسا کسایی بودن ک بدون آزمون بهترین رتبه هارو آوردن پس تکیه ب برنامه ی خودت خیلی بهتره حالا خود دانی



*
ببخشید شما که میگید 11 ساعت واسه دروس اختصاصی کمه خودتون چندساعت میخونید مگه ؟
راستش من 12 ساعت دارم میخونم روزی 250 تا تست .
امیدوارم که رتبه 800 منطقه 2 توی رشته ریاضی بیارم . (یعنی رتبه 2500 کشوری)
به نظرتون میشه ؟؟
*

----------

